
Show HN: Ranking Reddit Bots, Lambda Architecture and File Systems as a Database - bko
https://medium.com/ml-everything/ranking-reddit-bots-lambda-database-architecture-and-a-file-systems-as-a-database-b9a405f0aed3
======
detaro
I feel like this and some of your other recent posts doesn't really qualify as
a Show HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

